# Tarantula, Huntsman Spiders



## orionmystery (Jan 30, 2014)

Momma huntsman spider with her precious egg sac.



Momma huntsman spider with egg sac IMG_6030 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Momma huntsman spider with egg sac IMG_6019 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman with winged termite prey



Huntsman Spider with winged termite IMG_5572 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Momma huntsman spider with egg sac IMG_4705 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Big jumping spider with spider prey



Jumping Spider with prey IMG_4691 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tarantula



Tarantula IMG_4259 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Shy



Tarantula IMG_4250 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 30, 2014)

Terrific detail


----------



## falcontertomt (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## InnovaWraith (Jan 30, 2014)

Really sharp pictures!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 30, 2014)

Makes me feel a little arachniphobic. Did you do any image stacking?


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for looking an commenting, much appreciated!



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Makes me feel a little arachniphobic. Did you do any image stacking?



These are all unstacked images i.e single exposure.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 31, 2014)

Good images, but they give me the "willies".


----------



## Nervine (Jan 31, 2014)

Great shots Kurt. Trying to work out what the white sphere is on abdomen of the jumper? Mistake from editing?


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 31, 2014)

Nervine said:


> Great shots Kurt. Trying to work out what the white sphere is on abdomen of the jumper? Mistake from editing?



Thanks. No, some kind of spider juice. 



Warhorse said:


> Good images, but they give me the "willies".



Thanks!


----------

